
We are a Bitcoin startup needing some insight. $1 for your thoughts? - wheelerwj
https://goo.gl/forms/oOi6OgNJsubjhn8l1
======
wheelerwj
We're trying to get a better feel for what's going on in the community so I am
starting with a simple survey in a few places. Nothing crazy or invasive and
we aren't recording email address for marketing. If have any other thoughts,
please feel free to share them here or email them directly.

------
amingilani
I'd totally be up for what the results show, although asking for demographic
information would have been nice.

~~~
wheelerwj
What demographic information did i miss? location and financial?

------
gridspy
I'm not too interested in filling in a 5 page survey, thanks :)

~~~
wheelerwj
That's cool! It's only 6 or 10 questions, depending on if you are a bitcoin
user or not. It's just broken out into sections to make it flow better.

~~~
jbpetersen
It's a dark pattern in my book. Once you've done one page of questions you're
much more compelled to finish them all than if everything was put nicely on a
single page.

~~~
wheelerwj
That's... I think that's the point. But is that a bad thing?

